# Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich



## Lucy2412 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

zur Zeit erleben wir in unseren neuen keine 3 Wochen alten Teich eine wahre Invasion an Wechselkröten. Ist ja zu Teil schön anzusehen wie sie so durch den Teich schwimmen, aber zur Zeit werden es immer mehr. 

Wir haben teilweise schon vorsichtig mit umsiedeln angefangen, bei uns in der Nähe gibt es viele Naturteiche, wo wir sie mit einem Buddeleimerchen hin tragen und aussetzen, aber von Tag zu Tag werden es mehr.

Einige haben schon gelaicht, sicher ist es spannend die kleinen __ Kröten bei ihrer Entwicklung zu beobachten, aber wir befürchten irgendwann eine wahre Invasion von Wechselkröten

Hat jemand Erfahrung wie das Ganze abläuft, suchen die Kröten irgendwann wieder von selbst das Weite oder müssen wir uns auf eine Invasion von Wechselkröten gefasst machen. 

Wir haben ja im Grunde nichts gegen Kröten, dafür ist unser Teich ja auch da, aber mit so vielen haben wir ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet:shock


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*

Hi Lucy,
das ist nur auf den 1. Blick seltsam:
Normalerweise suchen __ Kröten zum Ablaichen DIE Gewässer auf,
in dem sie selbst geboren (genauer: an Land gekrochen) sind,
Die Wechselkröten sind da als wanderfreudige Pionierart, 
die auf Trockenstandorte spezialisiert ist, nicht so wählerisch:
Sie nehmen leicht neue, geeignete Laichgewässer an.
Diese müssen fischfrei, dürfen aber pflanzenlos und sogar leicht salzhaltig sein.

Nachdem im Teich nur soviele Kröten bis zur Metamorphose heranwachsen,
wie der Kaulquappen ernähren kann,
ist nicht zu befürchen, dass du knietief in Wechselkröten waten wirst. 
Du solltest also der Natur ihren Lauf lassen - die wird das regeln - und dich freuen, 
dieser hübschen und bedrohten Tierart das Überleben zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*

Hallo Lucy.

Mach Dir keine Sorgen - die Natur regelt das sehr gut alleine. Da brauchst Du nix wegtragen... vom "Nichtdürfen" mal ganz abgesehen. 

In den beiden ersten Teichjahren kamen zu uns ebenfalls Wechselkröten zum Ablaichen (siehe auch mein Avatar). Dieses Jahr haben wir nur noch __ Molche in wachsende Anzahl und __ Frösche (noch sind sie ruhig :beten ). 
Da der Teich mit den Jahren immer mehr zu wächst und sich auch Freßfeinde der Quappen einstellen (Molche + Libellenlarven), suchen sich die __ Kröten neue/andere Gewässer. Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass dies der Grund für ihr Fernbleiben ist und nichts anderes. Das Knurren des Nachts fehlt mir schon irgendwie...
Vielleicht baue ich ihnen noch irgendwann ein Laichgewässer ohne Pflanzen und Freßfeinde.


----------



## Lucy2412 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*

dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung für uns

Ein Fischbesatz ist erst am Ende des Sommers geplant, dann hat sich das Laichproblem nächstes Jahr vielleicht von alleine erledigt. Habe kürzlich gelesen das der Laich der __ Kröten von den Fischen, wegen des bitteren Geschmacks, gemieden wird.


----------



## Lucy2412 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Lucy.
> 
> Mach Dir keine Sorgen - die Natur regelt das sehr gut alleine. Da brauchst Du nix wegtragen... vom "Nichtdürfen" mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Annett,

du scheinst sie ja in dein Herz geschlossen zu haben  Ich habe heute Nachmittag mit meinen Mann auf unserer Sonnenliege beim Beobachten der Kröten auch viel Spass gehabt. Eine männchlichen Kröte hat versucht auf ein Weibchen aufzuspringen und die hat sich immer mit ganzer Kraft gewehrt und ihn runtergeschubbst. Da ging es manchmal richtig wild zur Sache. Der arme Kerl wollte aber auch nicht aufgeben und dann kam noch ein zweites Männchen dazu....

Wir werden der Natur dann mal ihren Lauf lassen und hoffen unsere Nachbarn nehmens mit Humor 

Lg Lucy


----------



## Inken (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*

Hallo Lucy!

Also ich wär' schon stolz! 

Erdkröten hat schließlich jeder.. aber Wechselkröten! Die sind wirklich etwas Besonderes!

Nachdem unsere Krötenbrut geschlüpft war, haben wir auch gedacht:" Jesses, wenn nur die Hälfte überlebt und nächstes Jahr wieder kommt, dann können wir ausziehen!" 

Inzwischen ist nur noch eine Handvoll Quappen da und ich freue mich, wenn nur ein paar von ihnen als fertige Kröte den Teich verlassen.

Mit den Wechselkröten ist dein Biotop schon etwas Einmaliges!

Gratuliere!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*



Annett schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht baue ich ihnen noch irgendwann ein Laichgewässer ohne Pflanzen und Freßfeinde.


Ja, das fass ich auch ins Auge!

Ich finde es eigentlich schade, dass Lucy den Teich mit Fischen besetzen will
und damit eine bedrohte Tierart durch ein Massenzuchtprodukt ersetzt.


----------



## Lucy2412 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*



Inken schrieb:


> Hallo Lucy!
> 
> Also ich wär' schon stolz!
> 
> ...



Oh ja das waren auch unsere Gedanken, sind dann mal ganz gespannt, wenn sie in die große Weite Welt ausziehen, besser gesagt hüpfen 


@derschwarzepeter, wir haben auch einen größeren Flachwasserbereich, der für Fische nicht geeignet ist, vielleicht fühlen sich ja dann trotzdem ein paar __ Kröten bei uns wohl .

Lg Lucy


----------



## Lucy2412 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*

Hier 2 Exemplare unserer neuen Teichbewohner, habe den Anschein als liebten sie es fotografiert zu werden, kaum habe ich die Kamera draufgehalten kamen sie aus ihren Verstecken hervor und ich habe diese tollen Bilder machen können. Dannach tauchten sie sofort wieder unter. Gut gemacht

Hoffe wir liegen mit unsere Vermutung, das es sich um Wechselkröten handelt richtig, sind ja noch Neulinge in diesem Gebiet.


----------



## Andreas A. (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*

Hallo Lucy,
ich würde mich sehr freuen diese Tiere im Teich zu haben, man wird ja richtig neidisch . Hier in Nordwestdeutschland fehl die Art ja fast vollständig.



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> Hoffe wir liegen mit unsere Vermutung, das es sich um Wechselkröten handelt richtig, sind ja noch Neulinge in diesem Gebiet.



Auf dem Bild sind eindeutig Wechselkröten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*

Hallo Lucy.

Glückwunsch zu diesen tollen Exemplaren - mein Neid ist Dir sicher!

Wenn Du wirklich gute Fotos hinbekommen möchtest, leg Dich nachts/abends mit einer Taschenlampe auf die Lauer. Erstens schwimmen sie nach einiger Zeit zum Licht und zweitens hilfst Du mit dem Zusatzlicht Deiner Kamera beim Scharfstellen. 
Wenn Du die Tierchen dann noch auf ihrer Augenhöhe ablichtest, taugen die Bilder mit etwas Glück für Deinen oder vielleicht auch unseren nächsten Wandkalender. 
edit: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/91


----------



## Lucy2412 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*

Danke für den Tip das fotografieren überlasse ich da lieber meinen Mann der hat ein ruhigeres Händchen dafür.

@ Andreas A. Da lagen wir ja mit unserer Vermutung goldrichtig, würde dir ja gerne 3 Eimer voll zum ansiedeln schicken lol aber ich denke sie fühlen sich im Teich ganz wohl

Lieben Gruß Lucy


----------



## Andreas A. (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Invasion der Wechselkröten im neuen Teich*



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> @ Andreas A. Da lagen wir ja mit unserer Vermutung goldrichtig, würde dir ja gerne 3 Eimer voll zum ansiedeln schicken lol aber ich denke sie fühlen sich im Teich ganz wohl



Hallo Lucy,
die Idee wäre verlockend.  Aber abgesehen von der Rechtslage macht es ja keinen Sinn Amphibien irgendwo hinzuverfrachten wo die Art garnicht vorkommt. Zudem sind die Wechselkröten sehr wanderfreudig, so dass der Spaß wahrscheinlich nur von kurzer Dauer wäre.
Lieber fahre ich mal irgendwo hin, wo man die __ Wechselkröte beobachten kann. Meine letzte Begegnung mit der Art ist schon ein paar Jahre her.

Gruß Andreas


----------

